# What do you think about no booting system for smartphone?



## timexo79 (Jan 11, 2013)

Of course booting need to update or perform other things.
But without that kind of situations, I think we don't need rebooting everytime changing the battery.
This video is about no booting system for smartphone. I didn't make it but it would be convenient to save the time.






what do you think about it?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Periodically rebooting your phone is a good thing. I have friends who would love this feature but till the code hits an open source teams repo I'll never see it haha.


----------

